# Road to the Military



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Right, here we go. After weeks of procrastinating about it, I'm finally going to start a journal as I've been lacking motivation recently and any help i can get through it, will be invaluable.

By July, i want to of put in my application for either the Marines or Paras....BUT it won't go in, until i can hit the fitness requirements. I don't want to apply, then fall just short of it by the time selection comes round. I'd rather apply a bit later, knowing i can exceed the requirements for selection/PRMC. Out of the two choices, i'm swaying towards the Marines as i have a very naval family, and training in Portsmouth, i run past the RM museum and its huge statue every time i go running, which is very encouraging to say the least, lol. However, i've heard the waiting list for PRMC is about a year atm, where as the para's are supposedly screaming out for recruits. I want out civvy life asap, so this itself, may be the deciding factor. Whichever i choose, i will be more than happy with the option, knowing i'll be among the elite.

Current stats:

Height - 5'8"

Weight - 12st 4lbs

BF% - (19% according to the scales in the bathroom, i'd place myself mid/high twenties though)

Naturally, my goals will be to get my fitness up, a lot, but also using the cardio, i need to drop about a stone of fat. So training wise, i've been doing a P/P/L routine for the past few months with exceptional results. The leg day will need to be dropped as it's hard enough walking for 3/4 days after, let alone running! I will add some complimentary leg exercises on to the Push/Pull days (Barbell step ups etc. that will help with the running) So twice a week will be Push and Pull. I know i'll be told to drop these in favour of cicruits, but i don't want to lose the core strength that i've built up over the past few years. 3 days a week, will consist of BW circuits, using the circuit off of the RM website itself (which i will post below) and one day of a Barbell complex exercise for explosive fitness, which i would be happy to drop in favour of another day of circuits. So:

Monday: Pull + Cardio

Tuesday: Circuits + Cardio

Wednesday: BB Complex + Cardio

Thursday: Push + Cardio

Friday: Circuits + Cardio

Saturday: Circuits + Cardio

Sunday: Rest (Possibly Cardio)

The cardio will be primarily running, preferentially outdoors and in the evening (you'll see why in a minute), but possibly on the treadmill too, after the workout itself. At the gym i will be doing rounds on the punch bag twice a week, for some HiiT training, some medium intensity on the bike/X Trainer, and Sprints on the treadmill at an incline.

Diet will look a bit weird with the timings of things as i work night shifts, but it will be as follows to the best of my will power... 

6:00pm (Wake up) - 2 Slices of toast

6:45pm - Running (a mix of distance and HiiT different days)

8:30pm - Oats + Whey or Yoghurt + Museli and whey shake

2:15am - Cous cous, chicken, veg, olive oil

6:00am - 10g EAA, 5g L Glutamine, 5g Creatine

6:45am - Gym

8:00am - PWO (50g Whey + 50g Dextrose + 10g Glutamine + 10g Creatine)

9:00am - Pasta/Cous Cous, chicken, veg, Olive oil

10:30-11:00am - Sleep

I've gone for a medium/high carb/protein, low fat diet as suggested by the RM website and every athletic nutritional book i've read.

I have a fairly active job, so if i feel drained during the week, i'll possibly take a day off from training, or up the carbs slightly to compensate.

Sorry for the essay, but i tried to keep it was short as possible. Shame i couldn't write like that during school, i'd of aced it! lol! Anything else you need to know, let me know.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

This morning, woke up at 7am and had 2 pills of the "weight loss stack" from elite nutrition on an empty stomach:

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 60 mgs

Caffeine 400 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 20 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 20 mgs

Won't be doing that again as i felt sick on my run. I still managed a good 6.3miles, in an okay time. Will be looking to improve on this though as it was slower than last weeks run which was longer. Got home and ate 4 slices of wholemeal bread + 5 eggs (2 whole, 3 whites) scrambled. Feel better now and will head off to the gym at 11.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Deadlift:

Bar x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

130kg x 2

Pull Up (Hammer Grip)

BW x 6

x 5

x 3

Narrow Grip Seated Row

45.5kg x 8

54.5kg x 7

63.5kg x 4 (Failed on 5)

Seated Incline Hammer Curl

12.5kg x 3x8

HiiT Treadmill

8 Rounds of 30 second sprints at 10.5mph. It was more fartlek training then out and out HiiT as the time between rounds varied between 20 seconds and 40 seconds.

Accessory exercises

3 x 20 Decline SitUps

25kg Plates Shrugs (each hand) - 3x25

60g Spaghetti (uncooked)

Large chicken breast

Bag of steamed microwave veg (Runner Beans, Carrots and Sweetcorn)

Nando's sauce.

2 Slices of Wholemeal bread

Not happy with the weights, they were down on my previous weeks. Then again, i did go running about 3 hours previous, so i kind of saw it being a problem. Diet was happy i kept it clean; as i have a strong sweet tooth lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

PRMC wait is only a few months mate, but yes the paras are screaming for recruits.

I got my PRAC coming up. Good luck to us both eh


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

Up the Reg!!!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ALR said:


> PRMC wait is only a few months mate, but yes the paras are screaming for recruits.
> 
> I got my PRAC coming up. Good luck to us both eh


Really? Mt mate said he has to wait about a year for PRMC. Hmmm, may have to have words with him lol. Do you have any good tips on getting my run times down? That is probably the biggest problem i'll face over the next few months. Good luck with the PRAC fella.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I was already running about 9:30 or so, but hired a PT and did really high intensity circuits for 30 mins 3x a week. Knocked it down to 8 min in about 3 weeks.

You can't push yourself as hard as you can with a PT unless you're an absolute machine...that was prob the best thing I did for my fitness.

I do MMA a lot too, great fitness


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd love to be able to afford a PT. Even for just one session a week!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

i pay £10 for a half hour session, it's not as pricey as you'd think


----------



## southerncomfort (Feb 17, 2010)

As was said earlier get a trainer to push you harder is great way to improve but if you can't afford a dedicated trainer a class like forcesfit or British military fitness is brilliant.. I thought I was fit and hitting the target before I applied for the marines a few years ago but a session with those guys soon put me in my place.. You need to get into the mindset of going till your told to stop not just when you hit a target time or distance cause once you finish a run or circuit and think it's all done they beast you some more so gettin used to that will help a lot!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

£10 a session? Hmmm, a lot cheaper than i thought! It's finding a good one though. Definitely something i'll look into! I've looked into the British Military Fitness before, as my local one is held about a mile away on Southsea Common, but as i work nights, the only time i could do it is Saturday mornings atm, and im so fvcked from work i can't do anything other than sleep. When i go back on to shift work in a couple of months, i'll see how i can fit it into my schedule.

Wasn't in the gym particularly long today, as i feel like sh1t. Bunged up, throat hurts when i swallow saliva and generally run down. I won't let it stop me though.

Set 1

15 Strict form press ups

20 Knees to chest

20 Squats

4 Pull-ups

20 Alternating Knee to elbows

15 Bench Dips

20 Half Sits

10 Lunges (each leg)

Set 2

20 Strict form press ups

25 Knees to chest

25 Squats

6 Pull-ups

25 Alternating knees to elbows

20 Bench dips

20 Half sits

20 Lunges (each leg)

Set 3

Same as 1

Fitness must definitely be improving as it felt easier getting the three sets out then it has done previously. When it feels really easy i'll increase reps/Add weighted vest/Change exercises (ie normal dips for bench dips)

Tomorrow i'll stick to BW weight circuits but incorprate them with rounds on the punching bag.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mate-forget the PT,I have been a Royal Marine for 23yrs with both regular and reserve service,i`m no super man and never have been,the most important thing is the same as most walks of life-attitude,you have the best motivator in the world in the form of the RM museum mate-if you find yourself demotivated-pop in there and suck it up mate,,keep up the training but run-run-run,,the best way to get your times down is always time your run,,I found 6-7 miles 6 days a week about right for me(I was old(23)when I joined and not the slimmest bloke there)but try to knock time off on every run-even a couple of seconds.

.Pull ups with your fingers over-not under-rope pulling if you have access to one of those machines,sit ups and press ups-the more the better as i`s the main form of beasting(corrective training)the easier you find them the better and more running-don't run in boots or with weights-you`ll end up like most old Bootnecks with lower back,knee and ankle injuries/arthritis etc-boxing training is excel ant as is any burst training-fast and aggressive and always push it a bit further every time you train-1 more rep-1 more press up/sit up,,2 seconds off your run-the Gym`s never closed for you mate,the road is always open-find a field and practice sprints-you can download the bleep test for nothing on line,,,sprints-sit ups and pull ups are on there(the bleep test.)

Best of luck lads-they say 99.99% need not apply but most people are capable-you`v got to put the effort in and have a fck it-they cant kill me attitude...There's a Reserve unit down that way-they may let you train there whilst your waiting to get in...

Stay safe and train hard lads,its the hardest boy`s club in the world to get into but well worth the effort.

All the best,

Al...

P.S-sorry to any Bootnecks on this site if i sound chad but as you may guese-I`m very passionate about THE Corps..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Btnek1664 said:


> Mate-forget the PT,I have been a Royal Marine for 23yrs with both regular and reserve service,i`m no super man and never have been,the most important thing is the same as most walks of life-attitude,you have the best motivator in the world in the form of the RM museum mate-if you find yourself demotivated-pop in there and suck it up mate,,keep up the training but run-run-run,,the best way to get your times down is always time your run,,I found 6-7 miles 6 days a week about right for me(I was old(23)when I joined and not the slimmest bloke there)but try to knock time off on every run-even a couple of seconds.
> 
> .Pull ups with your fingers over-not under-rope pulling if you have access to one of those machines,sit ups and press ups-the more the better as i`s the main form of beasting(corrective training)the easier you find them the better and more running-don't run in boots or with weights-you`ll end up like most old Bootnecks with lower back,knee and ankle injuries/arthritis etc-boxing training is excel ant as is any burst training-fast and aggressive and always push it a bit further every time you train-1 more rep-1 more press up/sit up,,2 seconds off your run-the Gym`s never closed for you mate,the road is always open-find a field and practice sprints-you can download the bleep test for nothing on line,,,sprints-sit ups and pull ups are on there(the bleep test.)
> 
> ...


There have been times on my run when i've been so fvcked, especially when i first started running, and just sat outside the museum staring at the statue for about 5minutes, sitting on the wall opposite. I will go in there soon, probably in May during my shutdown at work. Any advice from a Marine is always invaluable, thank you. I've never really been one to run with weights, i've always had the mindset it'll **** up your joints, unless worked up to properly. 6-7 miles, 6 days a week, will be something i need to work up to. Do-able within a month if i get my head in the game, imo. My pull ups are always dead hang, over hand grip.

A good friend of mine passed out from basic last week. He told me once my fitness is up, it's all in my head from then on. His troop has a 15 minute video on youtube from their start, right through to the finish, and fvck me did it make me want to join up even more! I'll be watching that a couple of times a week!

Gym

Barbell Complex (The bear)

1 rep = Power clean, front squat, push press, back squat, behind the neck push press.

5 sets of 5 reps as quick and controlled as possible. 15kg plates on either side + bar (i swear the bar i used is only about 15kg, will weigh it tomorrow)

Boxing circuit.

9 x 40 second rounds. 30 second rest inbetween. I say rest, it sort of went like this:

Round 1 - 10 Press ups

2 - 10 Situps

3 - 10 Squats

4 - 15 Press ups

5 - 15 Situps

6 - 15 Squats

7 - 10 Press ups

8 - 10 Sit ups

9 - 10 Squats

I was shattered after that so called it a day in order get enough sleep for a run tonight. I have an EAA, creatine, dextrose and taurine pre-run drink made up which should hopefully fuel me for the run. I'll be doing a mile warm, 1.5 miles of jogs and sprints between lamposts, 1.5 mile steady jog at, hopefully, 7:30m/mi, then a 1 mile cool down. Bed time now though!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Woke up at 6pm, out the door for 7. Running with a cold, in the cold and wind, is hard. Tried doing HiiT as i said, but it turned into fartlek. jog, sprint, jog, walk, jog etc. between the lamposts for the middle 1.5 miles. Recorded 4.27mi at 7:59m/mi but after i stopped it, i walked for about a minute, then thought fvck it and carried on running. It didn't get logged, but altogether it was about 5.2miles. Not bad, could of been better. The warmer weather/getting rid of the cold will help though. No gym tomorrow as i need some fvcking sleep.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Your mates right mate,it is all in the mind,youl be amazed what you can do when you want to,go for it mate but I cant overemphasize the importance of running.When I joined we all ran around like idiots with 35lb day sacks on but that's a huge no-no now as they build you up to what your expected to be,,there's an excellent mp3 called cardio coach,I downloaded mine but if you cant get it i`d be happy to send you a copy if you PM me your email..gotta go mate as i`m just back from the gym and i`m hanging out..feel free to PM me or contact me at any time,if I can offer advice I will and if I don't have an answer I can find it for you,,,

Later dude,

Al...


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

good luck mate


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Cool im trying a similar thing to you dude!

Ill be following your journal!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry it's been a few days but as usual as when i start something new with my head in it, i get ill like a cvnt!



Btnek1664 said:


> Your mates right mate,it is all in the mind,youl be amazed what you can do when you want to,go for it mate but I cant overemphasize the importance of running.When I joined we all ran around like idiots with 35lb day sacks on but that's a huge no-no now as they build you up to what your expected to be,,there's an excellent mp3 called cardio coach,I downloaded mine but if you cant get it i`d be happy to send you a copy if you PM me your email..gotta go mate as i`m just back from the gym and i`m hanging out..feel free to PM me or contact me at any time,if I can offer advice I will and if I don't have an answer I can find it for you,,,
> 
> Later dude,
> 
> Al...


That cardio coach, is it the same thing from www.cardiocoach.com ? I'm trying to find a torrent for it now, but i can't, seems pretty sweet!



hsmann87 said:


> good luck mate


Cheers buddy!



Toby1 said:


> My mile and a half time when I was I a few years ago was 6min 50. I was VERY quick. To get your time down it is important not to overtrain. Also, to get your speed up you need to do lots of sprint sessions (parlauf and fartleg are brilliant (spelling? Lol)).


Woah, that's insane! Do you ind me asking what kind of build/weight were you when you ran that? I always imagined it would be easier on the running side of things to be skinny, but then pretty much every skinny person i know is about as strong as my grandma.



Toby1 said:


> Oh yeah, get some hill sprints in there as well. Really intensive ones as well.


There's a steep hill down on the seafront where i live. I don't know how steep it is, whether or not it's runnable (my new word) or not. If it's not, theres two flights of stairs that i saw someone running up and down, and between, which looked pretty awesome!

Thursday morning after work i went straight home and slept pretty much all day. I was bunged up with a cold, coughing up phlegm constantly, it wasn't nice. Then throughout work i had the two bob bits, and have had them quite badly up until now (Sunday morning). They seemed to of eased up a bit.

Friday Workout (Push)

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

65kg x 5

70kg x 4

45kg 20

Military Press (15kg bar)

Strict form except for last set when i used a push press

35kg x 6

40kg x 6

45kg x 6

50kg x 6

55kg x 4 (Push press)

Tricep Pushdown

80lb x 10

100lb x 10

120lb x 8

For cardio i started on the punch bag with my 16oz gloves, but after the bench and mil press, i could barely hold my arms up, let alone hit it with any power for rounds, so i stopped. Managed about 5 minutes lol. Will stick to boxing on circuit/cardio days. Hopped on the treadmill for 10 minutes @ 6.5mph to try and give my arms a rest as i wanted to do some pull/press/sit ups.

Pull ups @ BW - Pause at top and bottom

7

5

5 (half ROM)

Press ups - Strict RM form

15

15

Shoulders and triceps just didn't want to work, gutted.

Finished with Decline sit ups, going slow to cadence beat.

25

20

15

Not happy with that, and i'm considering dropping both Push/Pull workouts and incorporating 1 full body workout at the weekend, sticking with Deads/Bench/Press/Row. Any thoughts on that?

Saturday i didn't do anything as i spent so much time on the toilet :cursing: I was supposed to go out last night as well, gonna get a right ear bashing from people at work on Monday lol. Couldn't give a fvck though, im not a massive drinker anyway and they know it. Haven't slept for longer than an hour since about lunchtime yesterday, and it's now 6:30 am Sunday. I get really bad insomnia at weekends due to working nights. Normally go running to combat it, but the 4 toilets that are on my route are shut at night, and i didn't fancy sh!tting myself. Dropped all my cold meds and cut down on my vit c intake as i think it was one of those causing the sh!ts. Will be going to the gym later if i can spare a few hours from my beloved toilet, to do some circuits and interval running. For now though, i need to try and find some sleep!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Vibrance said:


> Cool im trying a similar thing to you dude!
> 
> Ill be following your journal!


Sh!thot dude. You going for the forces too? It will be good to bounce around ideas and tips off of each other :thumbup1:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, and for anyone interested, there's an app on the iPhone called "Para Fitness" (presumably on android market too). Seems pretty good, the "soldier" fitness level seems on level with PRMC/Para selection, so presumably, aim for the "para" level and you'll smash the requirements.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I ran an 8:36 at ADSC this week mate, was 10:30 less than two months ago.

I was in the lead all the way around,chased the PTI setting the pace before I just gave out after about 7:30...couldn't keep up the pace and i lost the lead, ended up finishing 4th, but i'm 90kg and no one in the top ten was over 70kg.

I really think the circuits were the main thing that helped, get a PT if you can.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Can u post a link to ur mates vid please


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ALR said:


> I ran an 8:36 at ADSC this week mate, was 10:30 less than two months ago.
> 
> I was in the lead all the way around,chased the PTI setting the pace before I just gave out after about 7:30...couldn't keep up the pace and i lost the lead, ended up finishing 4th, but i'm 90kg and no one in the top ten was over 70kg.
> 
> I really think the circuits were the main thing that helped, get a PT if you can.


Thats a very impressive time for 90kg. I weigh 80kg atm, and can't run that quick....yet... 



ALR said:


> Can u post a link to ur mates vid please


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Thats a very impressive time for 90kg. I weigh 80kg atm, and can't run that quick....yet...


thanks.

Yeah the PTI setting the pace was a para, he said my fitness was very impressive to be running that at 90kg. I was over the moon to say the least, just wish I'd kept the pace up right til the end and been first. but oh well.

Thanks for the vid, watchin now


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

http://runkeeper.com/user/marcward86/activity/29124789

My run from this morning. I took a DoDo's ChestEze tablet an hour before running this morning in the hope it would help me with my breathing, as i've been coughing up phlegm all morning (up since 4am) like it's going out of fashion. It did, my breathing was the clearest it's ever been out running. The only little niggle i had on this run, was after mile 6, my hip flexors, especially my right one, became really tight. Naturally, i pushed through the pain, and completed the run with a distance and time i'm pretty happy with. The time more so, as i started slow. The first mile was 8:50m, which by the end, i brought the average down to 8:10m/mile. I think the weather has a lot to do with how well i run if i'm honest. I seem to run my best when it's daylight and sunny, and plenty of honeys around too  Head up, chest out, speed up, smile.... seems to do wonders lol. I have no appetite at the moment, so it'll be a protein/carb shake, a wee rest, then off to the gym for some circuits.

On a side note, my diet hasn't been the cleanest. Most meals i'm fine with, but i have been slipping, especially my last meal before bed. I am however, dropping fat by the looks of things, and my fitness is definitely on the up. But then, when im burning 1000+ calories a run + gym, it'd be hard not to drop weight lol. Here's hoping for a cleaner week diet wise.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd bin all the weight training you are doing and concentrate 100% on your running and bodyweight exercises (press ups, situps and pull ups). Any weight you add will be stripped from you in weeks of being run around all over the show however many calories you pack.

What are your running times?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> When I ran it at 6mins 50 I was just under 90kg. Played a lot of rugby and was always quite powerful. It was funny whenever I raced as I was always twice the size of anyone else but I always won lol.
> 
> For hills you want them no more than 30-50m and so steep you almost have to climb (but are still able to run). Run as hard as you can up it, rest on the way down. Straight back up again. Do this for about 20mins and your legs will become sooooooooo powerful!


 thts crazy fast for someone our size man, jeebus. i was one of the fastest with 8:36, 6:50 would have been in front of the para PTI lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

My time for the Royal marines was a sub 7 minute time and I was not first! So there are plenty out there. I was a reservist through college before joining the regular Royal Marines and times a 1.5 mile run at 6.41 and ran the **** off myself. I was 5ft 8 medium build but played lots of football and rugby so cardio wise was perfect.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

REF-Glassback-nice 1 Royal,,on my PRC many moons ago the average 1.5 mile individual time was @ 7-7.30 Min's,,I would expect around that time to be honest but you have to work on it,I comfortably run 7.30 now and i`m 45 and hanging out with arthritis-lol,ref the weights-i would be inclined to agree with other posts that they may not be what you need at the moment-concentrate on basic fitness/strength/power movements and training,,you`ll have plenty of time to pack on the beef whilst serving in The Corps-  ......the cardio coach is the correct one,its universal so you can use it for running/cycling or even on the cross trainer.I downloaded mine from pirate or demonoid i think,i also use another called Lance Armstrong-run faster,,you get to beast yourself to the sound of the main man-lol....I would strongly recommend that you speak to Bootnecks,both serving and not-pop into the local RMR and they`ll give you all you need,ask to speak to some of the permanent staff and they`ll sort you...Ref the PT-I`m not being patronising but very few of them(that iv met anyway) are qualified to tell you what you need-they can get you looking good in a tee shirt or vest-NOT in a green beret...speak to those in the know and beast the streets mate-simple as that..

Good luck,

Al....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with Bootneck above - I got a right bollocking and put on the spot for responding to a question during an interview about attending a gym. They asked why I went to a gym (very basic questions which made me feel awkward) and in the end they were getting at the fact I was training under no supervision which they didnt like. They (The Royal Marines or any Regiment) do not rate Training Instructors outside of the forces and for good reason.

Its the same when people who havent a clue tell you to "Go running in boots with weight on your back". Do that then tell your recruiter you did that and wait for the bollocking. Just get as fit as possible and the rest is mental strength. You either want to carry on or you dont.

As soon as you feel you want to give up turn the heart of and keep going. On a big yomp across the moors we stopped quite oddily for a few seconds for water (this didnt happen often) and we were told, those who cannot continue can stop now - we have 10 miles left.

We were being followed by a 4 tonner. About 10 people called it in and stopped... off to the 4 tonner as they couldnt continue, game over for them. The rest of us set off running only to be stopped about 100 metres down from the 4 tonner and told we had passed.

10 Minutes later we were back in the truck with the very same people who said they coudnt continue... the different between failure and completion was 100 meters... the different in character was the strength of mine. They mentall couldnt manage the next 10 miles, we could, fact is there was no 10 miles but mentally we were ready for it.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> When I ran it at 6mins 50 I was just under 90kg. Played a lot of rugby and was always quite powerful. It was funny whenever I raced as I was always twice the size of anyone else but I always won lol.
> 
> For hills you want them no more than 30-50m and so steep you almost have to climb (but are still able to run). Run as hard as you can up it, rest on the way down. Straight back up again. Do this for about 20mins and your legs will become sooooooooo powerful!


Yea, that's about the size of the hill down Southsea, so i'll get to work on that this week!



Glassback said:


> I'd bin all the weight training you are doing and concentrate 100% on your running and bodyweight exercises (press ups, situps and pull ups). Any weight you add will be stripped from you in weeks of being run around all over the show however many calories you pack.
> 
> What are your running times?


The 1 day, full body, was just to keep some core strength in the main compound lifts. I have no intention of packing on any muscle lol. I'm not a massive guy now like you lot, and im far from lean too, but id say im a fair bit above average.

I honestly couldn't tell you my 1.5mile time as it's been a while since i've gone balls to wall for it. I'll let you know by the end of the week though. I'd be surprised if it was sub 10:30 yet though tbh. But i have 3/4 months before i put my application in, and i plan on making this a priority in my life, rather than going out getting ****ed.



Glassback said:


> My time for the Royal marines was a sub 7 minute time and I was not first! So there are plenty out there. I was a reservist through college before joining the regular Royal Marines and times a 1.5 mile run at 6.41 and ran the **** off myself. I was 5ft 8 medium build but played lots of football and rugby so cardio wise was perfect.


The most annoying thing is i was always obese through my teenage years (i'm 24 now, i know, leaving it late :whistling: )so i never had the fitness throughout life. I mean, i played football occasionally,and always enjoyed sports, but never running. Only recently have i been fit enough to even consider joining the forces. Had i not been a fat cvnt throughout school/college then i would be in a much better position to enter and run than i am today. I also wouldn't have to worry about dropping another stone of fat either :lol:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Btnek1664 said:


> REF-Glassback-nice 1 Royal,,on my PRC many moons ago the average 1.5 mile individual time was @ 7-7.30 Min's,,I would expect around that time to be honest but you have to work on it,I comfortably run 7.30 now and i`m 45 and hanging out with arthritis-lol,ref the weights-i would be inclined to agree with other posts that they may not be what you need at the moment-concentrate on basic fitness/strength/power movements and training,,you`ll have plenty of time to pack on the beef whilst serving in The Corps-  ......the cardio coach is the correct one,its universal so you can use it for running/cycling or even on the cross trainer.I downloaded mine from pirate or demonoid i think,i also use another called Lance Armstrong-run faster,,you get to beast yourself to the sound of the main man-lol....I would strongly recommend that you speak to Bootnecks,both serving and not-pop into the local RMR and they`ll give you all you need,ask to speak to some of the permanent staff and they`ll sort you...Ref the PT-I`m not being patronising but very few of them(that iv met anyway) are qualified to tell you what you need-they can get you looking good in a tee shirt or vest-NOT in a green beret...speak to those in the know and beast the streets mate-simple as that..
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Al....


 That CardioCoach is crazy. I spent about 20 minutes sat in my room listening to it. It's really hard to explain, kind of like you drift of listening to it. It's his voice and the background music, kind of hypnotising! I can't wait to give it a blast. Re: PT's, i looked for some today on the internet, and tbh, it didn't seem like any of them could get me into the kind of fitness i'd need. Well, all but one, but he was about £30 a session and i can't afford that. Like you said, most are there to make you look good, which isn't what i want. I'm sure there are some out there worth there weight in gold mind.



Glassback said:


> I agree with Bootneck above - I got a right bollocking and put on the spot for responding to a question during an interview about attending a gym. They asked why I went to a gym (very basic questions which made me feel awkward) and in the end they were getting at the fact I was training under no supervision which they didnt like. They (The Royal Marines or any Regiment) do not rate Training Instructors outside of the forces and for good reason.
> 
> Its the same when people who havent a clue tell you to "Go running in boots with weight on your back". Do that then tell your recruiter you did that and wait for the bollocking. Just get as fit as possible and the rest is mental strength. You either want to carry on or you dont.
> 
> ...


About the gym, even if i drop the weights altogether, i'd still train at the gym. I find myself motivated better when there are other people aorund. If i did it at home, i'd be too inclined to think "meh, i can do it later" and then i'd end up doing something else completely. At least at the gym, there are others there with the same mind set of getting fit.

That story is sh!thot. I definitely won't be quitting on any anything from now on then, incase that situation crops up lol.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Another run this evening. Just under 5 miles, steady paced. Wasn't fast or anything just to burn a few more calories. I have a pain on the outside of my left knee now though. It should be gone by the morning unless I knock it at work.

So about 12.5 miles today. I'm happy with that.


----------



## pete g (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi mate, congrats on wanting a life in the forces. Am an ex bootneck myself and would recommend to any young lad, even if just for some life experience! Thin out the paras and opt for the corps, no one likes a stinky pongo lol only kidding.

with regards to your training, try and keep your runs reasonably short, 5 miles or shorter and maybe 1 long run a week just for stamina. The reason I say this is that you won't hit any long runs in training for quite some time. The training is designed to build you up from a basic level of fitness so beasting yourself now will be wasted. Anybody can pass out of training, injury aside, and I truely mean that! However you need to WANT it!!!! Its not the phys that will break you, its the bulls**t and the field excercises, and the thrashings that will!! Want it and that green lid is yours. Dont want it or not sure then forget it.

do you have the strengh and mind to be a royal marines commando? Bit chad but nothing about fitness there.

good luck matey.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice 1 Pete-lol.....ref stinky pongos-lol-OAMAAM....Thats the top and bottom mate,you want it or you dont-it`s not a black art-you just have to want it enough..Was down CTC a year ago and impressed by the changes in the training regime that is based on getting a blokes body READY for the thrashings rather than putting damaged goods out into units..My bro`s a perce in the PTI Corps and did part of his degree(reaserch) at CTC and was megga impressed with the rehab facilties and the strong emphisis on the Corps duty of care to the recruits rather than just thashing them-hopefully the days of lads being crippled by the age of 40 are gone-lol...English boy-keep up the good work mate..It`ll come mate-no doubts.. :thumbup1:

Al.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheers for the encouragement guys, i really appreciate it!



pete g said:


> Hi mate, congrats on wanting a life in the forces. Am an ex bootneck myself and would recommend to any young lad, even if just for some life experience! Thin out the paras and opt for the corps, no one likes a stinky pongo lol only kidding.
> 
> with regards to your training, try and keep your runs reasonably short, 5 miles or shorter and maybe 1 long run a week just for stamina. The reason I say this is that you won't hit any long runs in training for quite some time. The training is designed to build you up from a basic level of fitness so beasting yourself now will be wasted. Anybody can pass out of training, injury aside, and I truely mean that! However you need to WANT it!!!! Its not the phys that will break you, its the bulls**t and the field excercises, and the thrashings that will!! Want it and that green lid is yours. Dont want it or not sure then forget it.
> 
> ...


Haha, the Marines is what im aiming for now, Paras are out of my mind  I'll stick to 5 mile runs in the evening then (which is effectively my morning), Interval training at the gym and a longer run on Monday mornings.



Btnek1664 said:


> Nice 1 Pete-lol.....ref stinky pongos-lol-OAMAAM....Thats the top and bottom mate,you want it or you dont-it`s not a black art-you just have to want it enough..Was down CTC a year ago and impressed by the changes in the training regime that is based on getting a blokes body READY for the thrashings rather than putting damaged goods out into units..My bro`s a perce in the PTI Corps and did part of his degree(reaserch) at CTC and was megga impressed with the rehab facilties and the strong emphisis on the Corps duty of care to the recruits rather than just thashing them-hopefully the days of lads being crippled by the age of 40 are gone-lol...English boy-keep up the good work mate..It`ll come mate-no doubts.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Al.


Cheers mate!

My knee had been hurting all night at work last night (still is tbh) even with pain killers, got down the gym this morning and the pain was making me limp. Didn't want to risk running on it and causing serious injury, especially considering i could barely walk. Got changed back, phoned a girl i work with who picked me up and took me home. I'll go to town tomorrow and get a decent knee support if it still hurts. Fvck it, ill buy one anyway. I have no idea what's caused it but its fvcking p!ssing me off! :cursing: Needless to say, i won't be running again until the pain has gone. I'll do circuits and low impact cardio (bike/X Trainer) for a few days.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Knee seems pretty much fine now, but I'm thinking my cold might be a sinus infection now. If it doesn't get any better by the weekend I'll go see the doctor. Either way I'll still train.

At the gym this morning, I did the circuit from the royal marines website. Seemed very easy this morning so next time I'll add more reps to everything. Finished with a run on the treadmill doing CardioCoach volume 1. Btnkk1664 when I get home I'll rep you gain for recommending CardioCoach. I love it. If the picture uploaded properly it'll show what I did.

Blue = 3.5mph

Green = 6.5mph

Yellow = 8mph

Red = 10mph

Managed it well. I'll increase the speed of each a little next time, and progress. During the cool down he says something like "close your eyes, take a deep breath, and smile". The feeling I got when I did that was awesome lol. Sounds a little gay, but it's true.

Anyway, I'm at work now so I should go lol. Bless.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad you like it mate,there's about 6-7 different levels/CD`s depending on how intense you want your workout,Your right about the way it draws you in,makes the 40 or so Min's go very quickly..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Sunday 27th March

Barbell Complex - The Bear - 45kg 5x5 (Last set 50kg)

Cardio Coach Volume 2

For this, i was running in the mountains (or so i was told to imagine). Focusing on incline rather than speed.










Level 1 = 3.5mph 1.5 incline

Level 2 = 6.5mph 1.5 incline

Level 3 = 6.5mph 9.0 Incline

Level 4= 7.5mph 15.0 Incline

Once again, time flew by, and the feeling at the end was, as the last time, euphoric. lol.

Lunges

Bar - 8 Reps each leg

35kg - 8 reps each leg

BB Step Ups

35kg = 8 Reps each leg

45kg = 8 Reps each leg

Decline sit ups - Slow and controlled

20

20

15

10

From here on i was just killing time whilst waiting for a friend to come and pick me up. I did a random, mini circuit, of Push ups, Sit ups, Reverse crunches, Knee to elbows.

Shrugs w/ Dumbbell

25kg - 20

27.5kg - 20

30kg - 15

32.5kg - 10

Throughout the session, i did random sets of pull ups, to "grease the wheels" as they say.

After that all that, i went and played football for 2 hours. Just a kickaround with mates, but still 2 hours of cardio which is cool.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Monday and Tuesday, the DOMS were so bad from the complex/leg workouts on Sunday, that i could barely walk and bend over, let alone run/circuits. I knocked it on the head for those two days to recover. Annoyingly, when i don't go to the gym, i eat ****. I'm so pi$$ed with myself for it too lol.

Wednesday 30th March - Full Body

Deadlift

Bar x 20

55kg x 8

75kg x 8

95kg x 8

115kg x 5

125kg x 2 (Grip gave out before i did)

Bench

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

65kg 8

70kg x 5

Power Clean

45kg x 9

50kg x 6

55kg x 6

60kg x 6

Hammer Grip pull ups

5

4

My back was hurting from the deads and power cleans.

Treadmill - CardioCoach vol 3

This is where i started to pick up and come into my zone for the day. Back to sprints for this volume all at 1.5 incline










Level 1 = 3.5 - 4mph

Level 2 = 6.5mph

Level 3 = 8.5mph

Level 4 = 10mph (The final level 4 sprint i upped it to 12mph)

Sweating like a cvnt afterwards which i didn't mind at all knowing it was from hardwork! I like vol 3 the best so far. I'll probably stick with one for a couple of weeks. The next few using the same speeds until it becomes easier, then up the speeds a bit. I defnitely think this will help me loads over the next few months, at getting my times improved and as a tool for fat loss


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Training looks spot on - just ensure you concentrate on cardio fitness and dont bulk up. Get it nailed lad!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Glassback said:


> Training looks spot on - just ensure you concentrate on cardio fitness and dont bulk up. Get it nailed lad!!


Cheers mate. Yeah, don't worry about me bulking up. I'm lifting "heavy" weights, literally, no more than once a week. And with all the cardio im doing, they're not even as heavy as i was lifting 2 months ago lol.

Woke up feeling unusually bouncy, considering i had <6 hours sleep...so went for a little 3 mile run. Wasn't particularly fast, but wasn't slow either, averaging 8:04/mile. For now HiiT, will be main priority cardio-wise to build up explosive speed and endurance, and the steady state running will be the ancillary. Just for now though, obviously i know i need the quick 1.5 mile runs.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Quick update before work.

Yesterday, i completed the RM circuit with an extra 5 reps on all exercises and all sets. Felt pretty good completing it knowing im advancing. Started on the treadmill, after a 10 minute "warm up" my hamstriong felt really tight and i didn't want to strain it by running on it. The tightness was probably due to the deadlifts the day before, which is giving me another reason to drop weights altogether.

This morning, i went to the gym, felt full of energy due to stimulants. went for the Cardio Coach vol 3 again.










Got up to the first level 4 of challenge 2. I completed that bit, then when walking for the rest, i felt really light headed, then sick, then ran off to the toilet to throw up. It was bright green for some reason lol. I think it was a combination of the stimulants (lots of caffeine + Ephedrine + some other things (all legal)) plus not eating since 2:15am (I trained at 7am). I've been have a lucozade pre/peri workout this week, and i think i'll be doing that from now on tbh. Feeling fine now though so i'll give it another bash tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

whats the rm circuit mate?

Im applying for army, tryna get in royal engineers, wont be anywhere near as tough as if your off for marines but looking at things to do!..

doing running 4x aweek at moment and weights twice a week.

last weights session i did a circuit with weights loved it.. the circuit was.. dips,pullups,squats,deads,military press, situps.

Did it 3x and was nakered haha. Just want to find a way to incorperate weights while working cardio vascular fitness and that seemed to work


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Zzz102 said:


> whats the rm circuit mate?
> 
> Im applying for army, tryna get in royal engineers, wont be anywhere near as tough as if your off for marines but looking at things to do!..
> 
> ...


Set 1

15 Strict form press ups

20 Knees to chest

20 Squats

4 Pull-ups

20 Alternating Knee to elbows

15 Bench Dips

20 Half Sits

10 Lunges (each leg)

Set 2

20 Strict form press ups

25 Knees to chest

25 Squats

6 Pull-ups

25 Alternating knees to elbows

20 Bench dips

20 Half sits

20 Lunges (each leg)

Set 3

Same as 1

There you go buddy. From your avi, you look a lot fitter than me, so adjust the reps/add weight accordingly. I know what you mean about circuits with weights being killer. What weights were you using for yours? Everytime I've done anything with weights recently, I've had DOMS in my legs which fvcked my running lol. But I know full well how beneficial weighted circuits are for shifting fat and muscular endurance/strength (rep dependant) so it's catch 22 really.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

That circuit looks good, gunna try it out cheers mate 

Im not really that fit, didnt do cardio for 9 month lol. On the circuit, i did 70kg squatsdid 10 reps on each, only because ive only just started squatting again and wanted to keep it light because of doms. I did 100kg on deadlifts for 3x10 and did the 22kg dumbbells, did 18 reps of them on last time round circuit so gunna up the weight on everything when i do it tommorow


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

Engllishboy Been skimming through your thread I would get your application in ASAP you will find the application process is fairly drawn out and you wont have so much of a deadline just more of something to aim for either way it will be plenty of time to get your fitness levels where they need to be, Ive been on two PRMCs one MAY 2010 second MARCH 2011 Unfortunately failed both of them lol absolutely gutted obviously but decided I'm going to leave it for a couple of years and hopefully third and final time actually make it into training. If you have any questions by all means ask, The PRMC itself isnt that hard I know it ironic me saying that when I failed but honestly if you do the work there is no reason why you wont pass.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice honest thread Easy_T,,sorry to hear that you didn't pass the PRMC,,took a bit of bottle to go down twice-never mind a third..A wise man once told me that the hardest thing about becoming a Bootneck is walking in the recruitment office door,I personally think it was blowing out of my **** at sunny Lympstone but there you go-lol...Best of luck with your 3rd try mate-gotta nail it or it`ll always be"what if"nobody can do it but you but only you can fck it up..get it cracked mate..Nice 1 Engllishboy-keep up the good work....


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

Btnek1664 said:


> Nice honest thread Easy_T,,sorry to hear that you didn't pass the PRMC,,took a bit of bottle to go down twice-never mind a third..A wise man once told me that the hardest thing about becoming a Bootneck is walking in the recruitment office door,I personally think it was blowing out of my **** at sunny Lympstone but there you go-lol...Best of luck with your 3rd try mate-gotta nail it or it`ll always be"what if"nobody can do it but you but only you can fck it up..get it cracked mate..Nice 1 Engllishboy-keep up the good work....


Honestly mate thank you I know it sounds like what you Royal Marines like to call 'Chad' but is genuinely humbling having some words of encouragement from a bootneck, PRMC really gets across the attitude the Corporals have towards us civvies and I can understand why just after going twice. Some of the stuff you hear them coming out with is brilliant, in the gym test they were openly discussing this lad on the floor doing sit ups and saying he looked like an alien, I thought it was quite funny but can imagine being on the receiving end of that for 32 weeks would really start to wear thin.When you were going through your training did they play any sort of mind games like getting you to clean your kit for inspection then make you do a mud run or something like that just to mess with your morale? Can I be cheeky and ask when you joined, how long you served and what tours you did? In terms of PRMC First time around I will openly say I was probably too young and under prepared I ended up getting pulled off the endurance course for not keeping the pace but gave it everything I had, this time round I put the work in my fitness levels were good and I was onto pass with a superior having 31 points out of 36 but again on the endurance course absolutely hanging out I finished it without wrapping but I was too far behind the pack and at the time I was so angry thinking 'royal marines commando its a state of mind' I was adamant I had showed this by persevering when everything was telling me to stop but now Ive had time to reflect I think it comes down to the whole ethos of 'You're only as strong as your weakest man' which makes sense to me now, In the debrief for the sergeant majors office kind of put it into perspective I was nearly filling up but he said I understand you will be gutted but If you don't come back lads and do it again you proved us right and you were never the man for the job and I thought how ****ing true is that, Sorry for this being a bit of a whinge lol but needed to get it off of my chest so far I don't think Ive been able to talk to a single person who understands the whole kind of atmosphere down there, Never thought two and a half days would make you think about things so much but genuinely amazing experience and I can only imagine how disgusting but rewarding that 32 weeks is and getting your green beret must have been the best feeling ever.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mate there's another saying "chad is good" lol..I tried to join in 82 but the Falklands were kicking off so my parent wouldn't sign my papers -I then discovered alcohol and women and forgot about it for some time-got into bodybuilding and did no CV-in those days the `big lads` used to tell you not to do it-but... I was a heavy smoker and ran for a bus-100yrds or so-man I thought I was dying-I couldnt breath and was sweating like a pig-I went into town and sat down for a bacon sarnie and a cuppa-opened a newspaper and saw the old half page picture of a green beret with the "ARE YOU MAN ENOUGH TO WEAR IT" written underneath,,I thought fck it yes I am-walked into the recruitment office-was given about 60 pull-ups,filled in the paperwork(my parents and mates thought i`d lost the plot) to do went out bought some running shoes and beasted myself-packed in heavy weights and worked on stamina.That was the summer of 1988,those days you were just beasted on your PRC-it was fkn horrendous,I wasn't the fittest by a long stretch-I was told so but my attitude was smack on-I was 21-I was the old-fella encouraging others and helping oppo`s out..I left a couple f times and am about to get the heave ho from the RMR due to cut backs and being 45yrs old..I didn't do any combat due to leaving 4months before the lads got sent Iraq and being downgraded with hearing problems in later days such as Afghan etc-devastating but that's life..been all around the world-I went LC`s branch-best job in the world-seen some great things and if I could do it all again I would without a doubt..The training team come across as brutal but that's all part of the game-if you cant hack getting called a few names you ain't gonna hack getting screamed at when your hanging out of your ass..On your PRMC you`v got to be more self centered-completely focused-as for the Endurance run-I was lucky as I was 1 of those weirdo`s who loved it-I`v always been a plodder so it was very much my thing..lucky me..try running though fields/muddy lanes or beach runs etc-keep at it mate,you know what you need to do-its up to you mate..as the old saying goes in the Corps mate "it`s only pain" ....On my PRC-the temp went into the 90s,,45 started-8 of us passed....Been a bootneck for 23yrs come November(if I`m still there-lol) Anything you need mate shout-if I canhelp I will... :thumbup1:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Been a while since i've updated. Still going strong. Running seems to be getting easier/faster which is always a bonus. This weekend, probably Sunday, i'll go for my 1.5mi and see what time im hitting with it. Circuits are still the main thing at the gym. The only problem im getting is a twinging sort of feeling in my right elbow when i do pressups/dips. I have a feeling the origin is in my hand, and the nerve is getting knocked which sends the feeling to the elbow. I guess it's just a case of trying different hand placements until i find a comfortable position. It's annoying though because it happens on every rep from about rep 25, so quite early on.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I joined the Paras in 2004; it wasn't fun, and put me off running for life.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

subbed to this, i want to join the marines aswell but my training is all weights atm.

need to start training properly soon.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

2 things fall from the sky... bird sh!t... and....... (Just for you 9inche)

3rd time lucky Easy_T - get your fitness sorted, you have had the best peep at what it is about and go nail it.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got back from a 5 mile run. I was going to go for about 8 miles at a steady pace, but as i hit 5 miles, i came to the place where i wanted to do hill sprints. So i did. I did 10, then had a rest, then two more before my feet started hurting and i was knackered. My trainers are too small, which is giving me bad blisters on all my toes. Luckily it's payday tomorrow, so after the gym, im off down town to buy some new ones. Trainers that is, not feet.



9inchesofheaven said:


> I joined the Paras in 2004; it wasn't fun, and put me off running for life.


Im not a fan of running now tbh, so it can't get much worse for me lol!



DillonnR said:


> subbed to this, i want to join the marines aswell but my training is all weights atm.
> 
> need to start training properly soon.


It feels really weird not lifting any heavy weights now, just doing circuits and cardio. It's sort of the complete opposite of what i've been doing for years. Obviously i know it will be beneficial in the end though. Good luck with the training dude.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Haven't been to the gym at all this week, but i have been putting the miles in with the running, 4/5 days so far, playing football tonight which will be good for sprints (that'll be my excuse anyway lol). I'll do some hill sprints tomorrow morning, then a 4 miler tomorrow evening when it's a bit cooler. It's getting so much easier, even when running in the heat. A 6:30 minute mile seems very doable within the next month.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Whats happening dude-you rapped or what???????


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Btnek1664 said:


> Whats happening dude-you rapped or what???????


I'm still here dude. I haven't been to the gym for a couple of weeks, which sucks because i can't do the interval training without a treadmill. However, I've most definitely been taking advantage of all the weather, and been putting in 3-5mi runs near enough everyday averaging 7:30-8:00 Min/miles. I'm actually starting to like running, which is just as well because I'm sure ill start to hate it again during basic lol! In my house we've got a iron gym pull up thing that I use every time I walk past it for a few reps, it seems to be paying off. I managed, after my run a couple of days ago, 8 dead hang overhand pull ups, holding at the top with my chin above the bar. I've got my weight down to 11st 10lbs according to my scales. Although, i feel so much smaller (size not weight) since quitting the heavy weights, which is a bit of a mind fvck tbh. Oh well. So hopefully, keep going the way I am, my weight will keep getting lower, thus increasing my speed on the runs, and reps on the BW activities. That's the plan anyway lol. At the gym tomorrow morning, ill see how my aerobic fitness is with the Cardio Coach and some tough circuits. IMO, i'm still very much on course to have my fitness up ready for July.

For now though, i'm off to cook a nice chicken and couscous salad, then whilst it's chilling go for a 5 mile run. Bless.

I also have a running partner now. Sort of. He lives in Gravesend but has started running. And when a day comes by where i cba to go running, then he tells me he is, it encourages me to go, because we always turn it into a competition. i.e who can run the 4-5miles quickest or furthest if we go for difference. So even though he's ~100miles away, it's still a great boost.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice 1 mate-the muscle you`l be packing now will be `functional`muscle,it`ll be good for what you need`come the day`-lol..keep it up,don't know if anybody else has been in touch with you but there`s a couple of other lads contacted me for advice ref`the Corps`,,,,take care,Al..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Fat's coming off nicely still. I've switched my diet to a TKD style diet. No carbs during the week, except for 30-40g before i go running or to the gym. And it's working very well. The running seems a lot easier now, with the cardiocoach. Volume 4 is amazing btw! 52 minutes start to finish. I'm going to stick with vol. 4 for a couple more weeks, but will up the speed of each level, until i eventually have level 3 between 8.5 - 9mph and level 4 at 11-12mph. Pressups, pull ups and situps all seem a lot easier too. Probably a combination of the weightloss and functional strength increasing. Things still looking good and on target for July!


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice 1 mate,looking into similar type of diet myself,got a kite for the first time in my life and don't like it at all,,i`ll be starting the cardio coach again myself in the next couple of days,,forgot who i was for a while and needed a kick in the ****!!! keep it up mate-keep uping the anti as July`s not far off and will come around quickly-sounds like your well on course...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea, its all going well, apart from this week. I've got the week off work so thought id take advantage and smash the running up a treat. But all of a sudden on Monday evening, i had a really bad headache, felt dizzy, was really wobbly walking, insanely painful eye movement, sweating like a pig one moment then shivering the next and really sore throat! Got a little better yesterday, and nearly back to normal today thank fvck! So i'll get back on the training first thing tomorrow! I have no idea wtf it was. I "self-diagnosed" it to be dehydration, so tried to drink water with some dextrose mixed in. Apparently sugar drinks are good for dehydration, and had an electrolyte tablet. The water was hard to drink as it made me feel really sick after a few sips. Hardly had any appetite, and what i have eaten has been sweets that i had hidden in my wardrobe for cheat days lol. Oh well, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger as they say

On a positive note, it's a "Meet the Marines" open day at the Royal Marines Museum this Sunday, so ill be straight down there for 10am to see the combat display, abseiling etc. and hopefully have a chat with some of them. Gutted about this week though


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

When on low carb diets I believe that headaches and dizziness can be the norm though i`m no expert,I have also experienced the same,simply introduce some carbs and play it by ear-the last thing you need is to lose phys time due to diet mate,also the dehydration-I`m drinking gallons at the moment and my thirst seems insuppressible..I`m on my way down to CTCRM on Sunday to pick up a Reservist who was on his Commando course-fit as fek but simply not mentally prepared for what awaited him-such a pity and waste,,it`s all in the mind mate-some people want it more than others...simple as that.Enjoy yourself on Sunday mate-suck it up and use the lads as incentive,you`ll see they`r not super human merely living Gods-lol just kidding mate-they`ll be approachable and`normal`and more than happy to help..


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha,check out 'So you want to be a Marine' by Anglo Saxon on youtube-class!!!! chad is good-lol.....LOVE IT!!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The headaches and dizzy spell was the day after my re-feed and was nothing like i've ever had before. It seemed far to severe to be from the diet. Either way, it's gone now and im back tearing up the gym. Really excited about Sunday as i've only ever seen the Marines combat display team on youtube, and it looks awesome.

Just listened to that song mate. Fooking class! The picture video was pretty damn inspirational too!


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Good bunch of lads mate-youl love it..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Right it's been ages since i've updated this, and not for good reasons. Basically, my running and diet has gone to ****, as has my training overall tbh. For various reaosns, work/ personal life etc. Gonna change that around from now on and not let anything stop me. This monring was the first time i'd been running outside since May according to RunKeeper :/ I'm so p!ssed at myself for getting slack on the training and letting things get on top of me. I have two weeks left at work before getting 2 weeks off, which i need, desperately. By the time that two weeks off work is up, i WILL be faster, stronger and leaner. It's all or nothing now.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sort it mate,,you either want it or you don't-it`s that simple,we all have down times when we cant be assed but you have an invitation to the best boys club in the world--there is not a bigger incentive than that-EVERY missed session is a failure-your failing yourself and will have to live with that dude-do you want to sit there when your old and see Royal on the telly and think "I was going to join them-OH yeah I just couldnt be assed" reckon not....get it done mate,never blame work or lack of time-check out the killer 4 min workouts available on YouTube-do them a couple of times a day-press-ups/planks on your lunch break-5-10 Min's-theres always time mate......


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

That's what i needed to hear. Anyone of my friends i talk just say "give it a rest for a month, then hit the gym again" which isn't going to help me. Thanks.


----------

